# Looking to buy a flat top. Any input?



## SmokingUPnorth (May 20, 2021)

Hi everyone. I’m finally gonna pull the trigger on a flat top and after reading a lot of posts on here I decided on the Blackstone 36” pro series because of the lid and look of it........ Well I can’t find it anywhere so it looks like the next closest thing is the 36” with either the accessory side shelf or the 36” with the front shelf.  I can’t really tell a difference between the two as far as grills, just a little bit different set ups.  I also looked into the camp chef but really like the grease tray in the back of the blackstone.  My questions are 1. Does anyone know of anywhere that has the pro series in stock still, 2 for blackstone or flat top owners in general is there anything you like about yours that you wouldn’t want to be without. Or something you wish you had? We have a family of 5 could probably get by with the 28” but after learning the hard way with my first smoker (mes30) I’m opting for the bigger one. Or is there another flat top I’m overlooking


----------



## ravenclan (May 20, 2021)

I have the 36" for just three of us and still need room some times depending on what I am cooking. The grease "dump" in the back is one thing that I would want. Buddy has a older Blackstone with the grease trough in the front and that is horrible. Grease pops and hits you in the arms and the front of your clothes.


----------



## Steve H (May 20, 2021)

You can get the 36" one you saw. And get the hood afterwards if you can't find the one that includes it.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for the input guys. Just watched a comparison on the two. And now thinking maybe the camp chef 600. I like the idea of the wind guard, the folding shelves which is big as far as storage, and looking at the grease trap I think I like it in the front more. Not really sure why.


----------



## Steve H (May 20, 2021)

Cool! Post up your first cook with it. I'm curious to your thoughts about it.


----------



## BigW. (May 20, 2021)

Griddles are awesome, no matter which one you get.  The BS with the air fryer is certainly an interesting option.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 20, 2021)

I  have the 22" BS and really like the grease draining out the rear, tho it's just big enough for the two of us. RAY


----------



## Steve H (May 20, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I  have the 22" BS and really like the grease draining out the rear, tho it's just big enough for the two of us. RAY



Same here. It has plenty of room for us.


----------



## clifish (May 20, 2021)

I have a small 17" blackstone and a 36" camp chef.  I prefer the rear grease trap.  I should have bought the pro model as the steel lid is easy and could also be used to quickly steam melt cheese on the burgers.  I do like the camp chef as it performs well but the fold down lid would have been nice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 20, 2021)

I too am looking to pull the trigger on a Flat Top. 
Blackstone is the big name in the game but seems the biggest complaint is Temp Control. Lots of videos with BS's running 350 on LOW. Yes you can turn a burner On and Off but that is not optimal. 
The Camp Chef FTG600 is nice with a greater range of temp control and is convertible to a Gas Grill, but is more expensive, a few inches smaller in width and does not have a Hard Cover available. You have to go  aftermarket and pay around  $100 plus shipping for a custom made cover.
The Pit Boss 4 burner Deluxe has side shelves that fold in to make a hard cover. Not available on the Standard model. PB has the best 5 year warranty. An unusual U-shaped burner allows for the front grease drain, but by nature of the design does not get as hot as the other 3 to the left. This gives a great Holding Area but you lose some High Temp sear real-estate. The last issue  is the PB Deluxe is Out of Stock  everywhere.
 It would appear that the Blue Rhino Razor is the same as the Pit Boss Deluxe.
The Char-Griller Flat Iron 4 burner has a  basic unit, one model with a removable lid, one with a hinged lid and a extra fancy hinged lid and a cabinet cart. The Char-grill Flat Irons have a front grease catch,  individual burner igniters and unlike some  other brands, the burners are protected from wind with an enclose bottom and some wind deflection in the gap between Griddle top and burner base. A nice feature running low temps on a windy day. MENARDS carries all 4 Char-Grill models.
I'm leaning toward the Char-Grill with removable lid. I can get the best price for this model

All these Griddle are nicely built with assorted features and prices. I dont think you can go wrong with any of the them. The deciding factor, what do you like about each, understanding and managing individual quirks and which can you get the best Deal on!...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 20, 2021)

Some great info here! I'm still on the fence of getting on... I want one, just don't know if I need one. Or if it will just end up sitting around after awhile. 

Ryan


----------



## Bytor (May 20, 2021)

I have the pro series 28" and I have really enjoyed it.  With a family of 5 it works great.  You have to maneuver larger cooks at times that on a 36" you may not have to, but not a big deal.  I bought some wind shielding off of Amazon for about 28$ and they work fine.  I really like the lid and cabinet inside.


----------



## mike243 (May 20, 2021)

I vote 36", get 1 with the lid even if you have to wait/order , its worth it and if you don't you may never get 1 , gifted my 36" to my son this past weekend,


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for all the input everyone especially 

 chef jimmyj
  I’m gonna wait for next week and see between the camp chef and BS of there is a Memorial Day sale. If not I think the folding shelves are gonna too the rear grease trap for me, and I’ll have to get the camp chef.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 20, 2021)

Have a 28 inch blackstone my wife got me for an early bday/Father's Day gift. Both are in June but the $149.99 she couldn't pass up. Used it last weekend for simple dogs and burgers for my little guys belated bday party. Managed to feed 20+ people no problem.


----------



## clifish (May 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I too am looking to pull the trigger on a Flat Top.
> Blackstone is the big name in the game but seems the biggest complaint is Temp Control. Lots of videos with BS's running 350 on LOW. Yes you can turn a burner On and Off but that is not optimal.
> The Camp Chef FTG600 is nice with a greater range of temp control and is convertible to a Gas Grill, but is more expensive, a few inches smaller in width and does not have a Hard Cover available. You have to go  aftermarket and pay around  $100 plus shipping for a custom made cover.
> The Pit Boss 4 burner Deluxe has side shelves that fold in to make a hard cover. Not available on the Standard model. PB has the best 5 year warranty. An unusual U-shaped burner allows for the front grease drain, but by nature of the design does not get as hot as the other 3 to the left. This gives a great Holding Area but you lose some High Temp sear real-estate. The last issue  is the PB Deluxe is Out of Stock  everywhere.
> ...


Hey Jimmy,  where would you go for the custom hard cover?  Do you know if they make it a lift up as opposed to taking the whole thing off each time?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 20, 2021)

There may be other sources but this company does some nice work, and they make a Hinged cover for the Blackstone and Camp Chef FTG600...JJ






						Collections
					

Gear and accessories for all manners of outdoor cooking. Smoke, BBQ, Grill, Boil, Fry.




					backyardlifegear.com


----------



## chesterinflorida (May 20, 2021)

I have the Camp Chef FTG 600 that I like very much.  Performs well, and never had any problems.

That said, if I was buying now, I’d look very hard at the new Gorilla Primate.  It has a built in hinged hard cover, and converts to a gas grill with the working cover.  Looks like a quality unit to me.









						Primate Gas Grill & Griddle
					

The Grilla Grills Primate is one of the most versatile grilling beasts we’ve ever dreamed up. With all of the function of a high-end griddle AND gas grill, t...




					store.grillagrills.com


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2021)

I have had a 36” Camp Chef for several years & love it, as a matter of fact I just made smash burgers on it last night.
Al


----------



## zwiller (May 21, 2021)

I went with a Waring pro electric for my griddle so I could stay inside and crank out breakfast in jammies in the middle of winter.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 21, 2021)

Another Camp Chef FT600 owner here. I have nothing but good things to say about my griddle but if I were buying one today, I would have to look hard at the new Char Griller Premium griddle.  https://www.chargriller.com/collections/gas-griddles/products/premium-cabinet#  Seems to have a lot of great features, the regular 4 burner with lid is also nice. My only real complaint about my 600 is I have to remove the propane tank to lower the side shelf. The cover I have needs to have the shelves down to fit but that is a minor inconvenience. I also purchased a hard cover for it that I use all the time.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 21, 2021)

Everyone thanks for the input. I decided to go for the  36” Camp Chef. Biggest deal breaker for me was honestly the folding side shelves and the wind guard. Can’t wait to get it and I’ll definitely post up a review and first cook.


----------



## timberjet (May 22, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Just watched a comparison on the two. And now thinking maybe the camp chef 600. I like the idea of the wind guard, the folding shelves which is big as far as storage, and looking at the grease trap I think I like it in the front more. Not really sure why.


I have both. The blackstone is better. The black and orange one with lid. The air fryer built in is awesome. It was hard to get. You have to watch your local walmart like a hawk. They come in and there are people literally camped out in the parking lot to snatch them up. Worth it in every way. Camp chef ftg 600 has been sold out for quite some time and if you get one you are going to drop 200 bucks on an aftermarket lid.


----------

